# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  πομπος fm 4 watt

## kostas2790

πειραματίζομαι με πομπό fm 4 watt ο οποίος έχει πάνω 3 τρανζιστορ... τα 2 πρώτα είναι τα 2Ν2219 και το τελικό στην έξοδο είναι το 2Ν3553. Εαν αλλάξω κάποιο από αυτά θα έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα?? Βέβαια εαν υπαρχει κάποια φθηνή και καλή λύση... Ακόμη σκέφτομαι να βάλω καποιο Linear...ηθελα να ρωτήσω εάν το Linear συνδέεται στην έξοδο του πομπού πρίν την κεραια δηλαδη...ποιο  Linear προτείνεται?? η απόσταση που μ ενδιαφέρει να πιάσω ειναι 1 -1,5 χιλιόμετρα... Τέλος το τροφοδοτώ με μια μπαταρία 12 βολτ...και θέλω να την αντικαταστήσω με τροφοδοτικό...μήπως έχετε κάποιο καλό και δοκιμασμένο σχέδιο να μου προτείνεται...και τι ταση τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να δώσω ωστε να πιάσω την παραπάνω απόσταση?? ειναι λιγο πολλες οι ερωτήσεις...αλλα τώρα αρχιζω να ασχολούμε με ηλεκτρονικά και δεν έχω τόσες καλες γνώσεις...

----------


## electron

Αν ψάξεις λίγο τα θέματα Κώστα θα βρείς πολλές συζητήσεις σχετικές με το εν λόγο κύκλωμα. Για το κύκλωμα αυτό καλό είναι σαν πρώτη φορά να μην το οδήγησεις με κάποιο linear μιας και δεν είναι ότι το πιο κατάλληλο για εκπομπή και σωστή οδήγηση linear.
Με το 2Ν3553 και με τάση 25βολτ μπορείς να βγάλεις παραπάνω ισχύς και να ακουστείς πολύ περισσότερο από 1,5 χιλιόμετρο,εφόσον βέβαια η συχνότητα που θα επιλέξεις είναι καθαρή και η κεραία σου σωστά υπολογισμένη.
Κατάλληλο τροφοτικό θα βρείς και πάλι στις κατασκεύες αν και ένα με το LM317 είναι η πιο εύκολη λύση και σου δίνει την επάρκια ρεύματος που θα χρειαστεί ο πομπός ακόμα και στα 25βολτ ~500mA.

----------


## Zener_

Κι εγώ με τον georgesonor πειραματιζόμαστε με αυτόν τον πομπό, και με το 3553 πάνω πιάσαμε 1 χιλόμετρο. Βέβαια με σωστά προσαρμοσμένη κεραία με balun.
Για τροφοδοτικό χρησιμοποιούμε αυτό με το lm317 με τροποποιήσεις όμως για να εξαλειφθεί ο βόμβος. Αυτές είναι: Πυκνωτές παράλληλα σε όλες τις διόδους της γέφυρας και σε είσοδο έξοδο 317 100n όπως και φίλτρα vk200 στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού. Επίσης 100nF παράλληλα στο πρωτεύον και στο δευτερεύον του μ.σ.
Και πολύ σημαντικό: Σωστές γειώσεις.

----------


## FM1

Είχε δημιουργηθεί πάλι εδώ ένα θέμα με τον πομπό fm 4W:

_http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...EF%EC%F0%FC%F2_

----------


## electron

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι για τάση τροφοδοσίας στα 25 βολτ χρειάζεται απαραίτητα καλή ψύξη του 3553.

----------


## Zener_

Το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τα 25V?
Sorry πρίν έκανα ένα λάθος δεν είχαμε 3553 αλλά ΒFS22A με τροφοδοσία 12V.

Βάλαμε 17 για λίγο για να ανέβει η ισχύς και μετά από κανα λεπτό κι άμα έγινε βραχυκύκλωμα του + και του - από κάποιο τρανζίστορ μάλλον και θα τα αλλάξει ο georgesonor το συντομότερο.

----------


## georgesonor

ΕΕΕ ΝΑΙ...  ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΣΤΙΕΡΑ!!  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Zener_

Καλά δεν λές τίποτα, ακούμπησα για λίγη ώρα την ψύκτρα από το power και κάηκα ελαφρώς στο δάκτυλο!!!
Εγώ έχω το 2sc1947 πάνω.

----------


## kostas2790

Ήθελα επίσης να ρωτήσω εαν παίζει ρόλο το μήκος του καλωδίου μεταξύ πομπού-κεραίας μιλάμε για 8 μέτρα καλώδιο.... Τέλος σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό φιίλε μήπως μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τα σχέδια, γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει μερικούς αλλα υπήρχε βόμβος...

----------


## Zener_

> Ήθελα επίσης να ρωτήσω εαν παίζει ρόλο το μήκος του καλωδίου μεταξύ πομπού-κεραίας μιλάμε για 8 μέτρα καλώδιο.... Τέλος σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό φιίλε μήπως μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τα σχέδια, γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει μερικούς αλλα υπήρχε βόμβος...



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43261
Κοίτα και το παραπάνω post για το τροφοδοτικό, έχω κάνει edit.

----------


## kostas2790

ναι αλλα αυτο βγαζει 12 βολτ απ οτι κατάλαβα. εαν υπαρχει καποιο που να βγαζει απο 12 εως 24 τουλάχιστον δεν θα ηταν καλύτερα??

----------


## electron

Eαν ψάξεις εδώ αλλά και γενικά στο google για κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού με το 317, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το εν λόγο regulator μπορεί να σου δώσει από 1 μέχρι 30 βολτ περίπου χωρίς πρόβλημα. Βέβαια εξαρτάται άμεσα από τον μετασχηματιστή που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις. Αυτός καθορίζει και τπ ρεύμα που θα μπορεί να δώσει το lm317, χωρίς να είναι αυτό η μοναδική παράμετρος. Το lm317 μπορεί με την κατάλληλη ψύκτρα να σου δώσει μέγιστο ρεύμα ως 2Α.
Σχετικά με την ερώτηση για το αν το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα του πομπού επιρεάζεται από τα 25 βολτ, η απάντηση είναι αρνητική. Το BFS22A ωστόσο δεν μπορεί να φτάσει σε τόσο μεγάλη τάση.

----------


## kostas2790

παίζει ρόλο το μήκος του καλωδίου μεταξύ πομπού-κεραίας ??

----------


## electron

Πρακτικά παίζει ρόλο. Δεν θέλουμε μεγάλο μήκος με πολλές στρέψεις - γωνίες. Φθηνή επιλογή θα ήταν το RG58 αλλά με αρκετές απώλιες ανά μέτρο. Σαφώς καλύτερο αλλά ακριβότερο το RG213. Kάποτε όταν οι εποχές ήταν πιο δύσκολες βάζαμε ακόμα και το κλασσικό τηλεοπτικό καλώδιο των 75Ωμ αλλά σαφώς δεν ήταν ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## kostas2790

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Τελικα θα φτιάξω το παρακάτω τροφοδοτικό. Ελπίζω οτι με αυτό δεν θα υπάρχει βόμβος. Μήπως ξέρετε που κυμαίνεται η τιμή του  LM317Τ??
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35677

----------


## Zener_

Το τροφοδοτικό που έφτιαξα και σου έδειξα είναι μια τροποποίηση αυτού που θες να φτιάξεις.
Το έχω κάνει έτσι ώστε να βγάζει 12 σταθερά και 1,25-30 ρυθμιζόμενα.
1,5Α στα 12 και 1,5Α στο ρυθμιζόμενο. Έχω βάλει μ/σ 3Α.

Σκέτο αυτό που θες να φτιάξεις θα έχει βόβμο. Αν κάνεις τα επιπλέον πράγματα που σου είπα η κατάσταση θα είναι σαφώς καλύτερη με πρακτικά καθόλου βόμβο των 50Hz.

To 317T κάνει 80λεπτά με 1 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## kostas2790

κάπως έτσι δηλαδή
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...1&d=1226707376

H Ερώτηση  είναι Ti είναι το 7812, Πόσο κάνει?? Ti πυκνωτές είναι ανάμεσα στην AC τάση στην αρxή Και μετά τον ανεμιστήραπου πάειτο out??

----------


## Zener_

Όχι ακριβώς το έχω αλλάξει λίγο. Θα κάνω ένα σχέδιο να δείς.

----------


## Zener_

Έτσι είναι: Οι επιπλέον πυκνωτές είναι 100n. Στο πρωτεύον 400V, στο δευτερεύον 250V και οι υπόλοιποι 63V.

Στην είσοδο του 12 και να μην βάλεις πυκνωτή δεν πειράζει έχει τον c2 που τον καλύπτει.

Η γείωση που έχω σημειώσει είναι γείωση στο σασί την οποία έχω συνδέσει και με την γείωση του σπιτιού.

Το 7812 είναι σταθεροποιητής στα 12V 1,5Α

----------


## Zener_

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί γιατί συμβαίνει το εξής:

Με το dummy load και με τροφοδοσία 15V ο πομπός λειτουργούσε κανονικά.
Όταν τον σύνδεσα στην κεραία μετά από λίγο το power transistor 2sc1947 κάηκε.
Ως κεραία έχουμε ένα ανοικτό δίπολο με προσαρμογή με balun: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42474. To καλώδιο ο οποίο είναι rg58 το έχουμε τυλίξει 5 σπείρες στο τούμπο διαμέτρου 5 εκατοστών.

Το ίδιο έπαθε και το bfs23a. Με 12 V όμως άντεξε.

Τί μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## electron

Kάηκε γιατί απλά κάτι δεν έχει υπολογιστεί σωστά με την κεραία και σήκωσε υπερβολικά στάσιμα. Θα έπρεπε κατά τον συντονισμό του πομπού με την κεραία να είχατε και μια γέφυρα μέτρησης στασίμων, προκειμένου να βλέπετε τον λόγο στασίμων καθώς και την ισχύς.
Είναι διαφορετικό να χρησιμοποιούμε τεχνητό φορτίο που συμπεριφέρεται καθαρά γραμμικά και άλλο η κεραία μας που μέσα σ αυτήν μπλέκουν πολλοί παράμετροι, (σύνθετη αντίσταση της ίδιας, του καλωδίου) κλπ.

----------


## FM1

_Το σχέδιο του 4W fm υπάρχει και εδώ:_ 

_http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42514_

----------


## Zener_

Μιας και δεν έχω γέφυρα, να αφαιρέσω μια - δυο σπείρες από το balun?
Η θα ήταν καλύτερα να έβαζα κατευθείαν την κεραία με καλώδιο είται 50 είτε 75 Ω?

Δεν μπορεί να φταίει πως το όριο τάσης VCE του 1947 και το bfs23a είναι 17V άρα κοντά στο όριο;
Ένα 2n3553 με VCEmax 40V θα άντεχε;

----------


## electron

Xωρίς γέφυρα ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσεις να είσαι σίγουρος τι απόδοση θα έχει ο πομπός. Έμμεσα βέβαια μπορείς να έχεις μια εικόνα συντονίζοντας τους μεταβλητούς των σταδίων του πομπού και παρακολουθώντας την κατανάλωση του κυκλώματος, δηλαδή τα mA συναρτίση της θερμοκρασίας του τελικού τρανζίστορ, (να μπορούμε να ακουμπάμε το δάχτυλό μας χωρίς να καιγόμαστε).
Η τάση των 40volt είναι η μέγιστη που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι με αυτή την πόλωση το τρανζίστορ θα μπορεί να λειτουργεί έτσι ώρες χωρίς να καεί. Όπως προείπα το 3553 μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με τάση περίπου 25 volt αλλά χρειάζεται καλή ψύξη.

----------


## ReFas

> Μιας και δεν έχω γέφυρα, να αφαιρέσω μια - δυο σπείρες από το balun?
> Η θα ήταν καλύτερα να έβαζα κατευθείαν την κεραία με καλώδιο είται 50 είτε 75 Ω?
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να φταίει πως το όριο τάσης VCE του 1947 και το bfs23a είναι 17V άρα κοντά στο όριο;
> Ένα 2n3553 με VCEmax 40V θα άντεχε;



Χωρίς γέφυρα και γενικά διάφορες μετρήσεις όπως σωστά σου λένε, δε μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα.
Είναι συντονιζόμενο κύκλωμα και έχεις πολλά μεταβαλλόμενα στοιχεία, και αν δε βλέπεις τουλάχιστον τι ρεύμα τραβάει το τρανζιστορ και τη ισχύ βγάζει, ειναι σα να είσαι τυφλός....
Για τη τάση του τρανζιστορ, ναι και το 1947 και τ αλλα χαμηλής τάσης καλό είναι να μη δουλεύονται πάνω απο τα 12-13βολτ...αν είναι σωστά συντονισμένα μπορεί να αντέχουν και λίγο παραπάνω τάση αλλά γενικά πλησιάζεις επικίνδυνα όρια...
Α και κάτι άλλο, υπάρχει και το να μην πληρoί της προδιαγραφές το-α τρανζιστορ... εσυ διαβάζεις κάτι σε ενα data της mitsubishi η της motorola... αλλά μην είσαι καθόλου σίγουρος οτι αυτο που έχεις στα χέρια σου είναι και γνήσιο...

----------


## Pefres

> Πρακτικά παίζει ρόλο. Δεν θέλουμε μεγάλο μήκος με πολλές στρέψεις - γωνίες. Φθηνή επιλογή θα ήταν το RG58 αλλά με αρκετές απώλιες ανά μέτρο. Σαφώς καλύτερο αλλά ακριβότερο το RG213. Kάποτε όταν οι εποχές ήταν πιο δύσκολες βάζαμε ακόμα και το κλασσικό τηλεοπτικό καλώδιο των 75Ωμ αλλά σαφώς δεν ήταν ότι καλύτερο.



ποτε δεν το εχω καταλαβει αυτο!
και εγω οταν εφτιαξα αυτο το πομπο μου ελεγαν ολοι να βαλω 213
αλλα για ενα πομπουδακι 4 βατ μου φαινεται βλακεια να πληρωσω
2Ευρα το μετρο
ποσες απωλειες να εχει

----------


## kostas2790

σχετικά με την ψύξη θέλει μονο το τελικό τρενζίστορ ή και τα υπόλοιπα?? και στο τελικό 3553 αρκεί μονο μια ψύκτρα η θέλει και κάτι επιπλέον?? παντα μιλάμε για ταση 25βολτ

----------


## Zener_

Ακόμη και με dummy και με πολλή ώρα παίδεμα με τους μεταβλητούς, ποτέ δεν κατάφερα και δεν ξέρω αν είναι δυνατόν να ακουμπάω το δάκτυλο χωρίς να καεί από το τρανζίστορ.

----------


## Zener_

Έβαλα άλλο power 1947 κι αυτό(έχει σήμα mitsubishi πάνω) αλλά με την βέλτιστη ρύθμιση στις βαθμίδες που μπόρεσα να πετύχω πάλι ζεματάει...
Βέλτιστη ρύθμιση ενοοώ 12V είσοδος, 12V έξοδος.
Με dummy load πάντα.
Φοβάμαι αν το βάλω στην κεραία μην καεί, είναι κι ακριβό.


***Έβαλα κι ένα ανεμιστηράκι πάνω από το power για περισσότερη ψύξη.

----------


## electron

Πέτρο μπορεί όντως να φαίνεται υπερβολικό και πολυ έξοδη η επιλογή του 213 για ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα, εφόσον όμως θέλουμε να επιτύχουμε το βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα η επιλογή του είναι επιτακτική. Όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι σχετικά και έχουν πρώτα απ όλα να κάνουν με την τσέπη του καθενός αλλά και το πόσο σωστή θέλεις να είναι η εκπομπή σου με ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα.
Όσο για την διαφορά του RG 58 με το RG 213, το πρώτο έχει σχεδόν τις διπλάσιες απώλειες ανα μέτρο σε db. Eνδεικτικά παραθέτω τα εξής:





> RG 213U dB loss/100m @ 100MHz 7.8dB







> RG 58 dB loss/100m @ 100MHz 16.3dB



@kostas2790

Το 3553 θέλει μια μεγάλη ψύκτρα τύπου <μαργαρίτας> και έναν ανεμιστήρα που θα ρίχνει αέρα σε όλο το κύκλωμα αλλά ιδίαίτερα θα εστιάζει πάνω σ αυτό.

@Zener_

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να αγόραζες μια φθηνή γέφυρα ώστε να κάνεις σωστά τον συντονισμό αλλά και να μάθεις γενικότερα με τον ορθό τρόπο την δύσκολη διαδικασία του συντονισμού.

----------


## Zener_

electron,
Επειδή σκεφτόμουν να φτιάξω μια γέφυρα αλλά πάλι δεν θα ήμουν σίγουρος για τις μετρήσεις, πόσο φτηνή μπορεί να είναι μια γέφυρα έτοιμη;
Γιατί έτσι είναι σαν να πάω να φτιάξω τροφοδοτικό χωρίς πολύμετρο.

Παρεπιπτόντως έβγαλα 2 σπείρες στο balun και από 6(6 ήταν τελικά) τις έκανα 4. Θα δείξει...

----------


## electron

Για την περίπτωση σου δεν χρειάζεται να πας σε κάτι πολύ ακριβό. Ενδεικτικά σου παραθέτω αυτή.

----------


## Zener_

> Για την περίπτωση σου δεν χρειάζεται να πας σε κάτι πολύ ακριβό. Ενδεικτικά σου παραθέτω αυτή.



Για τον συκγεκριμένο πομπό που κοστίζει 24ευρώ δεν συμφέρει.
Όμως γενικώς σαν όργανο ναι μιας που αργότερα θα ασχοληθώ και με πιο πολλά watt.

Λέω για αρχή να προσπαθίσω να φτιάξω μια δική μου γέφυρα σύμφωνα με αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42811

----------


## electron

Eπειδή η κατασκευή ενός τέτοιου οργάνου είναι κρίσημη δεν θα σου πρότεινα να την φτιάξεις μόνος. Από την άλλη όπως είπες και συ, η δαπάνη για την αγορά της δεν πιστεύω ότι θα πάει χαμένη. Από κει και πέρα η επιλογή δική σου.

----------


## Zener_

Απίστευτο....
Συνδέω ομοαξονικό 50Ω από την πλακέτα(πριν είχα απλά καλωδιάκια) στο bnc βύσμα και απο εκεί στο dummy το οποίο έφτιαξα τώρα σε διάτρητη πάλι με rg58 και με καλό ρύθμισμα των πυκνωτών το power ακόμη και χωρίς ανεμιστήρα ίσα ίσα που ζεταίνεται.
Είσοδος 12V μέτρηση από το dummy 12V!!!

----------


## electron

Βλέπεις και ο ίδιος πόσο μεγάλο ρόλο παίζουν τέτοιες σημαντικές λεπτομέριες. Το γεγονός ότι είχες απλά καλωδιάκια τεχνικά ήταν επιεικώς απαράδεκτο για την σωστή προσαρμογή πομπού κεραίας. Βέβαια η γέφυρα χρείαζεται έτσι κι αλλιώς για να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά και να έχεις εμπεριστατωμένη εικόνα της λειτουργίας του πομπού.

----------


## kostas2790

τονσυγκεκριμένος πομπός τον έχω βιδωμένο σε μια σανίδα...τι θα κερδίσω εάν τον βάλω σε μεταλλικό κουτί?? πρέπει να τον βάλω όλο με τη σανίδα η πρέπει να τον βιδώσω στο μεταλλικό κουτί??

----------


## electron

Το καλύτερο είναι να βάλεις την πλακέτα του σε μεταλλικό κουτί χωρίς την σανίδα έτσι ώστε να μην ακτινοβολεί στον γύρω χωρό με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό

----------


## kostas2790

ναι αλλα δεν θα πατάνε τα συρματάκια από την πλακέτα στο μεταλλικό κουτί και θα γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα??

----------


## electron

Μα δεν θα την βάλεις να πατά κάτω στο κουτί. Ολες οι έτοιμες πλακέτες τύπου κιτ έχουν στις γωνίες τους τρύπες. Εκει θα περάσεις βίδες με παξιμάδι που θα κρατά σε ένα ύψος από τον πάτο του κουτιού την πλακέτα.

----------


## kostas2790

ok ευχαριστώ. σχετικά με το θέμα του τροφοδοτικού σκέφτομαι να βάλω 2 μπαταρίες 9 volt στη σειρά και να το τροφοδοτήσω μ' αυτές...σίγουρα έτσι δεν θα έχω βόμβο....

----------


## electron

Τις μπαταρίες θα τις τρώει πολύ γρήγορα. Γνώμη μου είναι να φτιάξεις ένα τροφοδοτικό με το Lm 317 σε δικό του κουτί και να τροφοδοτείς έτσι τον πομπό σου. Μπορείς να το έχεις σε κάποια σχετική απόσταση από τον πομπό και το καλώδιο που θα συνδέει πομπό και τροφοδοτικό να είναι ομοαξονικό. Έτσι θα περιορίσεις κατά πολύ τον πιθανό βόμβο.

----------


## kostas2790

επειδή δεν ξέρω εάν θα το πετύχω..θα πάρω ένα έτοιμο τροφοδοτικό που έχει επάνω το lm317 που ρυθμίζεται από 1 έως 30volt στα 550mA... ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## kostas2790

παιδιά έβαλα το τροφοδοτικό όλα ok έχει ένα μικρό βόμβο αλλα παλεύετε....το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μέσα σε 10 λεπτά το πρώτο  τρανζίστορ 2219 ζεματάει...υπάρχει κίνδυνος να καεί?? δεν έχει ψύκτρα επάνω. και να φανταστείτε ότι του έδωσα μονο 18 volt...

----------


## Zener_

Δεν θα το έλεγα μόνο το 18V. Το πρώτο συνήθως ίσα ίσα που ζεσταίνεται δεν καίει. Τώρα τι παίζει δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ. Έλεγξέ όλες τις συνδέσεις σου και τα εξαρτήματα. Ίσως με 18 να καίει δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Πάντως μέχρι 14 που το πήγα το πρώτο ήταν οκ.

***Δεν είναι τπτ η κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού. + ότι θα είχες όπως σου είπα λιγότερο βόμβο, δυνατότητα παροχής ρεύματος 1,5A και μια σταθερή 12V άν εσύ ήθελες να το ενσωματώσεις. Την δεύτερη φορά(που φτιάξαμε ένα για τον georgesonor) και το κάναμε σε pcb πήρε πολύ λιγότερο χρόνο. Αλλά δεν πειράζει αφού είχες αμφιβολίες...

----------


## kostas2790

το μονο που μπορώ τώρα να κάνω είναι να βάλω στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού τα vk200. όσο για το πρώτο τρανζίστορ καίει και στα 15 volt... θα βάλω γύρο από τον πομπό το ανεμιστηράκι

----------


## Zener_

Ναι με τα vk200 και με καλή γείωση θα μειωθεί ο βόμβος.
Δεν μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό να καίει το πρώτο.
Από εκεί και πέρα ας ακούσουμε κι άλλες γνώμες.
Σε 2 πομπούς 4W πάντως που έχω δει του georgesonor και τον δικό μου το πρώτο δεν έκαιγε...

----------


## λινκ 95,1

ο βομβος (η αλλιως βονγκος!! οπως τον ελεγε το 1980 ο ραδιο κορκοδειλος!!!!!οχι κροκοδειλος !!στη θεσσαλονικη)δεν ειναι απο rf για να φυγει με το vk200.ειναι απο κακη σταθεροποιηση του τροφοδοτικου και αντιστοιχα ripple.βαλε ενα τροφοδοτικο και πετα το σκουπιδακι!....βαλε μια ψυκτρα στο πρωτο τρανζιστορ ....βαλε την ταση στα 15  ΑΡΚΕΙ! και συντονισε εχοντας μια αντισταση ανθρακος 52 ωμ 2 watt αντι για κεραια κανονικα θα πρεπει να ζεσταθει λιγο η αντισταση....εννοειται οτι θα πρεπει να εχεις μια γεφυρα στασιμων μεταξυ πομπου και αντιστασης και να παρεις το μεγιστο.μετα δες αν συνεχιζει να ζεσταινεται και μην ασχοληθεις αλλο με την θερμοκρασια του....δεν θα καει!
αν δεν εχεις γεφυρα βαλε ενα μικροαμπερομετρο πολυ κοντα στον πομπο ακινητο με λιγες σπειρες πηνιοσυρμα 1,5 εκ 3-  4 σπειρες και ρυθμισε τα συντονιστικα απο την αρχη παντα για μεγιστο σημα.......εγω ετσι ξεκινησα με ενα ν ιδιο πομπο το 1980 και σημερα παιζω 20 KW .....ΕΠΙ ΚΕΡΑΙΑς που λεγαμε τοτε!!!!
Δημοσθενης!  73"

----------


## jeik

xa  xa  , τι  μου  θυμισες ,  :Rolleyes:   '' βόνγκο '' τον  ελεγε  και  ενας  φιλος  μου  στο  χωριο  καποτε (ΕL 504),δεν  θυμαμαι  διακριτικο , ειχε ?  :Confused1:  .

----------


## electron

Το γεγονός πάντως ότι ζεστένεται το τρανζίστορ μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με την κακή του θερμική σταθεροποιήση. Δεν θυμάμαι ακρίβώς το κύκλωμα αλλά δες αν στο εν λόγο τρανζίστορ υπάρχει στον εκπομπό του κάποια αντίσταση. Αν δεν έχει βάλε μεταξύ εκπομπού και γης μια των 100Ωμ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

φιλε, 
κανε μια δοκιμη

βαλε (οπως ειπες) 2 μπαταριες των 9 βολτ, και αν εχεις ακομα βομβο ή βογκο ή ... πες το οπως θελεις,  :Tongue2: 
τοτε το προβλημα (του βομβου) θα ειναι απο αλλου.

αν ο βομβος ... "καπουτ", τοτε βαλε πρωτα κανα πυκνωτη στη ταση, αλλιως κοιτα/φτιαξε, το τροφοδοτικο.

εγω αυτο θα εκανα

----------


## kostas2790

επειδή είμαι λίγο αρχάριος, σχετικά με την γείωση...η γείωση είναι το - του πομπού εκεί δηλαδή που συνδέεται το τροφοδοτικό... να συνδέσω με καλώδιο το - αυτό με το μεταλλικό κουτί?? το πρώτο  τρανζίστορ ζεσταίνεται μονο όταν συνδέω το τροφοδοτικό στα πρώτα 10 λεπτά. Με την μπαταρία δεν ζεσταινόταν και ούτε βόμβος υπήρχε... όσο για την ψυκτρα επειδή το κύκλωμα είναι της smart kit και δεν υπάρχει χώρος για ψύκτρα... θα προσπαθήσω να την στριμώξω βεβαια...τέλος πήγα σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά και ζήτησα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο και δεν καταλάβαιναν τι καλώδιο ήθελα...πως αλλιώς να το ζητήσω υπάρxει κάποιος κωδικός?? το τροφοδοτικό έχει κάποια φίλτρα...τελικά πήρα απλό καλώδιο με το οποιο συνδέω το τροφοδοτικό με τον πομπό

----------


## λινκ 95,1

βαλε αντισταση 100ωμ αποτον εκπομπο του τρανζιστορ στο(-)   ...αν δεν υπαρχει!πολυ σωστα το λεει ο Γιαννης ...και στειλε μας το σχεδιο να σου πουμε πιο υπευθυνα....το τροφοδοτικο σου δεν κανει γιατι προφανως δεν ειναι σταθεροποιημενο οπως θα επρεπε...το ομοαξονικο στην ταση θα χειροτερεψει την κατασταση

----------


## kostas2790

το σχέδιο είναι τις smart kit παρακάτω...όσο για την γείωση τι πρέπει να κάνω για να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο σωστή??


http://english.cxem.net/radiomic/bug12.php

----------


## kostas2790

απ ότι βλέπω πάντως ο πομπός έχει στα σημεία που δέχεται την τροφοδοσία vk200. χρειάζεται κι αλλα επιπλέον??

----------


## λινκ 95,1

ποιο τρζ ζεστενεται?

----------


## kostas2790

το TR1 αλλα δεν έχω συνδέσει ακόμη τη γείωση

----------


## kostas2790

το τροφοδοτικό λέει ότι βγάζει στα 15 volt 3500mA και στα 24 volt 3000mA

----------


## λινκ 95,1

κανε την R5 150ΩΜ  1/2 WATT

----------


## kostas2790

όσο για τα vk200 χρειάζονται κι αλλα επιπλέον αφού έχει ο πομπός

----------


## Zener_

Παιδιά, τα vk χρειάζονται. Για τον συγκεκριμένο πομπό όχι τόσο γιατί έχει ήδη στην τροφοδοσία, αλλά καλού κακού έβαλα ακόμη 1 στο (-).

Το τροφοδοτικό εννοείται ότι πρέπει να είναι σταθεροποιημένο.
Τα vk σε αυτό χρειάζονται γιατί όταν περνάει το rf στο τροφοδοτικό δημιουργείται βόμβος. Έχει να κάνει με διαμόρφωση παρασιτική λόγω των διόδων της γέφυρας. Για τον ίδιο λόγο σε αυτές τις διόδους βάζουμε πυκνωτές παράλληλα.

----------


## electron

Κώστα τους πυκωτές παράλληλα στις διόδους ανόρθωσης αν εννοείς αυτό, δηλαδή μια γέφυρα όχι τύπου solid state, δεν μπαίνουν για την εξάλειψη του βόμβου, αλλά για την μείωση των ανεπιθύμητων ενδοχωρητικωτήτων.

----------


## kostas2790

γιάννη παίζει ρολο που το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει 3500mA στα 15 volt??

----------


## electron

Oχι δεν παιζει ρόλο. Το ρεύμα που σου δίνει είναι υπέραρκετο αν σκεφτείς ότι το κύκλωμα τσιτωμένο τραβάει μέγιστο 600 με 700mA.

----------


## kostas2790

Λοιπόν παιδιά σύνδεσα ένα vk200 στο - του πομπού και ο βόμβος εξαφανίστηκε!!!!! τώρα το μονο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει είναι ότι καίει παρα πολύ το πρώτο  τρανζίστορ...λέτε εάν αντικαταστήσω την R5 με μια 150ohm 0,5watt να λυθεί το πρόβλημα?? η αλλαγή θα επηρεάσει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα??

----------


## λινκ 95,1

τι κεραια εχεις?
μη φοβασαι για την αντισταση δε θα παθει τιποτα το κυκλωμα θα δουλεψει πιο στρωτα

----------


## kostas2790

έχω ένα απλό δίπολο εκπομπής έτοιμο...και την συνδέω με τον πομπό με το rg58...κάπου διάβασα σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα ότι για δίπολο καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσω καλώδιο75ohm ισχύει??

----------


## jeik

> έχω ένα απλό δίπολο εκπομπής έτοιμο...και την συνδέω με τον πομπό με το rg58...κάπου διάβασα σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα ότι για δίπολο καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσω καλώδιο75ohm ισχύει??



Επειδη παιζεις με πολυ λιγα βαττ και μαλιστα πειραματικα , δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο τι καλωδιο κεραιας θα βαλεις , το απλο σου διπολο νομιζω εχει αντισταση 75 ωμ , το rg58 50 ωμ , αλλα τωρα για το πολυ 4 βαττ που βγαζει ....... βαλε οτι ναναι.

Το οτι ζεστενεται το τρανς ειναι καλο (δηλαδη δεν καηκε ακομα) , βαλτου ψυκτρα και ανεμιστηρακι , συντονισε το και εισαι κομπλε.

Δεν χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις καμια αντισταση , ειχα το ιδιο και δουλευε μια χαρα , 1 χιλιομετρο σε καθαρη συχνοτητα ακουγεται  αξιοπρεπως.

Αν θελεις βαλτου 12 βολτ να δουλεψει πιο ξεκουραστα , δεν θα κερδισεις και πολλα με 15 .

----------


## kostas2790

άλλαξα την αντίσταση R5 με μια 150ohm 0,5 watt και το τρανζίστορ ζεσταίνεται πολύ λίγο(να φανταστείτε ότι πριν ακούμπαγες το δάκτυλο και δεν μπορούσες να το κρατήσεις και τώρα το δούλεψα για κάνα μισάωρο και ήταν ζεστό αλλα άντεχες να το κρατήσεις...βεβαια ζεσταίνεται και λίγο η αντίσταση αλλα σε λογικά πλαίσια νομίζω ότι δεν θέλει ψύκτρα...άλλωστε θα βάλω ένα ανεμιστηράκι να στοχεύει όλο το κύκλωμα...(σημείωση δεν ήταν το τελικό τρανζίστορ που έκαιγε αλλα το 1ο...)

----------


## Zener_

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache...nk&cd=10&gl=gr

Για διαβάστε αυτό για τον θόρυβο γενικώς...
Λέει γι αυτό που είπα με την ανόρθωση και ότι αν περάσει το rf στο τροφοδοτικό θα έχουμε πρόβλημα.

Electron αν υπάρχει μια ενδοχωρητικότητα στην δίοδο και βάλεις παράλληλα έναν πυκνωτή οι χωρητικότητες δεν θα αθροιστούν;
Αυτοί οι πυκνωτές νομίζω πως είναι bypass για να περνάει ο θόρυβος μέσω αυτών και να μην επηρρεάζει τo υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα. Δηλαδή γειώνεις ουσιαστικά(γι αυτό πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο 2 πυκνωτές από τους ac ακροδέκτες της γέφυρας στο -) ανεπιθύμητα ac σήματα(όχι το χρήσιμο των 50Hz γιατί μίλησα για θόρυβο).

Ίσως το vk200 ως πηνίο σε σειρά, να μειώνει ακόμη περισσότερο τις διακυμάνσεις τις τάσης τροφοδοσίας. Αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι περισσότερο το θέμα με το φιλτράρισμα της rf προς το τροφοδοτικό...


Kostas 2790 στο είχα πεί γιατί το έχω δοκιμάσει.
Όσο για το τρανζίστορ αν σου δουλεύει κανονικά ο πομπός και δεν ζεσταίνεται τώρα είσαι μιά χαρά.
Πάντως η ταλάντωση δεν ζεματάει συνήθως(σε αυτόν τουλάχιστον τον πομπό)...

----------


## λινκ 95,1

> άλλαξα την αντίσταση R5 με μια 150ohm 0,5 watt και το τρανζίστορ ζεσταίνεται πολύ λίγο(να φανταστείτε ότι πριν ακούμπαγες το δάκτυλο και δεν μπορούσες να το κρατήσεις και τώρα το δούλεψα για κάνα μισάωρο και ήταν ζεστό αλλα άντεχες να το κρατήσεις...βεβαια ζεσταίνεται και λίγο η αντίσταση αλλα σε λογικά πλαίσια νομίζω ότι δεν θέλει ψύκτρα...άλλωστε θα βάλω ένα ανεμιστηράκι να στοχεύει όλο το κύκλωμα...(σημείωση δεν ήταν το τελικό τρανζίστορ που έκαιγε αλλα το 1ο...)




τελικα απο οτι καταλαβες αυτα που βοηθησαν ηταν η αλλαγη της αντιστασης και το τσοκακι στην γη που εκοψε την rf  παρεμβολη στο τροφοδοτικο και στην ac ταση
λινκ 95,1

----------


## kostas2790

σωστά με αυτές τις αλλαγές, λύθηκαν τα προβλήματα...Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις που δώσατε

----------


## maouna

εχω αυτον τον πομπό.έχει 6 μεταβλητούς πυκνωτες.πως τους ρυθμίζς αυτους?προσπάθησα να τον συντονισω αλλα δεν τα κατάφερα.ξέρει κανείς την διαδικασία? δεν εχω γεφυρα στασίμων.

----------


## weather1967

> εχω αυτον τον πομπό.έχει 6 μεταβλητούς πυκνωτες.πως τους ρυθμίζς αυτους?προσπάθησα να τον συντονισω αλλα δεν τα κατάφερα.ξέρει κανείς την διαδικασία? δεν εχω γεφυρα στασίμων.



Χωρις γεφυρα δεν μπορεις να συντονισεις, απλα ο πρωτος μεταβλητος του σταδιου οδηγησης θα σε φερει στην επιθυμητη συχνοτητα που θελεις ,αλλα το δευτερο σταδιο και το τελευταιο σταδιο (εξοδος) δεν θα ξερεις τι γινετε απο την μεγιστη ισχυς που μπορει να δωσει το μηχανημα,και τι στασιμα υπαρχουν ,αρα απαραιτητη η γεφυρα .

----------


## maouna

με ενα απλο διπολο και προσαρμογη καθόδου-κεραίας,πόσα μετρα μπορώ να ποιάσω με  αυτόν τον πομπό?

----------


## HFProject

Σε κενή συχνότητα χωρίς θόρυβο μερικά χιλιόμετρα.

Στην Αθήνα μερικά τετράγωνα ανάλογα το ύψος της κεραίας.

Η θεωρία : εδώ

Δεν θα έχεις προσαρμογή αν δεν συντονίσεις με γέφυρα.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Με το μηχανάκι καλά συντονισμένο και σε ανοικτό χώρο μπορείς να πιάσεις και χιλιόμετρα. Εξαρτάται από το ύψος της κεραίας σου και τα εμπόδια που υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στον πομπό και τον δέκτη.

----------


## HFProject

Υπάρχουν δύο thread για το ίδιο θέμα.

----------


## maouna

για τον πρώτο πυκνωτή που καθοριζει την συχνοτητα του φεροντος ,πως μπορω να ξερω ποια ειναι αυτη πρωτου κανω τον συντονισμό με τη γεφυρα?αν πχ θέλω να εκπεμψω σμια συχνοτητα,πως μπορω να ξερω ποσο να γυρισω το πρωτο πυκνωτη?

----------


## HFProject

Ο πρώτος πυκνωτής ορίζει την συχνότητα.

Δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις πόσο θα τον γυρίσεις.

Βάζεις το ραδιόφωνο σε κενή συχνότητα και τον γυρνάς μέχρι να ακούσεις το φέρον σήμα του πομπού σου.

----------


## maouna

ευχαριστω για τη βοήθεια.νομιζα οτι επειδη δεν θα τον εχω συντονισει,δεν θα ακουγοταν αισθητά το φερον στη συχνοτητα που θα διαλεγα.για κεραια εχω 2 τηλεσκοπικες κεραιεσ 86 ποντους η καθε μια ,θα φτιαξω ενα απλο διπολο με balun σαν αυτο που εχει το site ,και χρησιμοποιω 3m  καλωδιο rg174.

----------


## kostas2790

παιδιά να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο : το δίπολο εκπομπής πρέπει να είναι σε οριζόντια η κατακόρυφη θέση???

----------


## petros90

kalispera exo mia pentametri kerea den exi kapio konektora gia sindesi ti kano

----------


## JOUN

Mathenis na grafeis ellinikos an thelis na paris pote apanthsh..

----------


## EASY RIDER

....................!!!!!!!!!!!  :Tongue2:

----------

